# Pics of my new Fuji Marseille



## FlyBoy (Aug 8, 2004)

Here's a picture of the new Fuji Marseille I just bought. I'm a new road biker, and couldn't be happier with it. It has all Ultegra with an FSA crankset and a Ritchey pro cockpit and wheel set. I don't have much to compare it to, but I can tell you that of everything I looked at, it was probably the best value for my money! I'm headed out for a ride right now.


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

FlyBoy said:


> Here's a picture of the new Fuji Marseille I just bought. I'm a new road biker, and couldn't be happier with it. It has all Ultegra with an FSA crankset and a Ritchey pro cockpit and wheel set. I don't have much to compare it to, but I can tell you that of everything I looked at, it was probably the best value for my money! I'm headed out for a ride right now.


Good pickup. I got the Fuji Team, which is basically the same thing with a double crank and a different color scheme. I agree, no other bike provides as good of a performance at the price.

Some suggestions: 

Keep close tabs on the wheels; they may need to be re-dished
The thing on the seatpost doesn't work too well as a seat. Find a real one. The sides are wearing off of mine and i've only got 1000 miles on it. Its really uncomfortable on long rides too.
The bike is terrific. Ride it as much as possible to fully enjoy.


----------



## rubendc19 (May 21, 2003)

*Hey thats butter......*



bikersteve said:


> Good pickup. I got the Fuji Team, which is basically the same thing with a double crank and a different color scheme. I agree, no other bike provides as good of a performance at the price.
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 
> ...


Hey that is a nice bike, i've always like Fuji's even though most people don't lust for them. But again great bike, hey bikersteve I was looking at the FUJI team also, did you get that black and silver, if so now that is really awesome looking bike. It was between the a trek 2100, cannondale R1000, and the fuji team. I went with the C'dale (i'm very happy with it also)....


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

rubendc19 said:


> Hey that is a nice bike, i've always like Fuji's even though most people don't lust for them. But again great bike, hey bikersteve I was looking at the FUJI team also, did you get that black and silver, if so now that is really awesome looking bike. It was between the a trek 2100, cannondale R1000, and the fuji team. I went with the C'dale (i'm very happy with it also)....


Yeah, I really wanted that c'dale too. It all came down to money. The C'dale would have cost me 2000 or more. The 2100 would have been about 1600. In the end, the Fuji cost me around 1250. A college and future med student can't argue with that.

I got a huge bang for my buck, and I'm glad I landed the Fuji. But man, that c'dale still makes me look twice.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Better put another bottle cage on that beauty!*

Thats a great looking bike. I have only been able to buy used (student as well) and I look forward to my first new bike, I hope it's as good as that. Congrats and good luck.
Zeytin


----------

